# Blackmoor Buddies



## Karen S. (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I've just set up a 45g tank. I have one blackmoor and plan on adding two or three more goldfish. Should I consider staying with the telescope variety as I already have the one? It's been suggested due to the moor's poor eyesight. Any thoughts?

Thanks Karen


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

I have a one eyed blackmoor and common goldfish together and they're happy they miss each other if they're separated


----------

